# HTML/PHP Seite in Tabelle laden



## Daaguru (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi

ich würde gern wissen, ob es möglich ist, eine komplett neue Seite, sei sie in PHP oder HTML geschrieben, 
in eine Tabelle zu laden, so dass die seite keinen einfluss auf die Tabelle nehmen kann?

Also zwischen einem table-Tag


```
<table width="100px" height="100px">   hier soll die Seite angezeigt werden   </table>
```

Ich dachte mir, dass das auch mit iframes angezeigt werden kann.
Also, ich binde einfach die php Datei in dieses Iframe, welche allerdings auch ccs
verwendet. Allerdings scheint das Script auf die sämtliche Umgebung einfluss zunehmen. 

thanX ~daA|guRu~


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Wenn du ein CSS einbindest kannst du den "Wirkungsbereich" leider nicht einschränken 

bye Andreas


----------



## Martek (24. Oktober 2003)

Versuch es mit


> <? include("http://deineseite.de"); ?>


Das sollte klappen.


----------



## Martek (24. Oktober 2003)

Ist allerdings ein PHP script also läuft er nur auf Servern die PHP unterstützen.


----------



## GoLLuM (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Daaguru _
> *...Allerdings scheint das Script auf die sämtliche Umgebung einfluss zunehmen. ..*


naja, irgendwie kann ich mri das schlecht vorstellen. haste mal das beispiel online oder kannste mal nen screenshot machen, dann kann man sich glaub ich eher vorstellen was du meinst.


----------

